# My printer won't work since an auto update was installed



## bradysmum (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, my windows 10 HP computer had an automatic update done last night and since then I haven't been able to print anything out. Firstly I received a message saying the print spooler service is not working. I've done a whole lot of stuff since including restarting my Print Spooler under services. Now the problem I have is that it's saying I don't have any printers installed (although my printer shows under printers & devices). I have tried to uninstall & reinstall my HP Photosmart 5520 printer and get an installation error - Error 1726:Failed to add port monitor HP discovery Port Monitor. I installed a wizard from HP website that is called "HP Installation Failure - Port Monitor Failer" and followed all the steps (several times!) and I still can't re-install my printer. It was all working fine until this latest update. I tried to restore my computer back to a restore point from three days ago and the restore failed. I hope someone can help because I have job orders I need printing out for work tomorrow


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP Photosmart 5520 e-All-In-One Printer*
The "How To" and "Troubleshooting" sections may be helpful to you.

Download and save the HP Print And Scan Doctor, then close all open windows first, then double-click it to run it.
Hopefully, it'll find and resolve your issues.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bradysmum (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you for your help, this still didn't work. The HP Print & Scan Doctor diagnosed that I need to install my printer software and went right through and tried to install it but failed and gave me an error message:- Error 1722: Failed to add port monitor HP discovery Port Monitor (HP Photosmart 5520 series)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One thing that I did when I installed Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in my spare "test machine" was not to allow it to automatically install updates.
The driver that Windows 10 wants to install for a printer is not the same as the driver that its support site provides, so that can cause a problem afterwards.

You may need to uninstall the driver and all software that's associated with that printer, then restart the computer, then reinstall it from scratch.
Is your printer using a USB cable or wireless connection?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/LaserJ...d-port-monitor-HP-Discovery-Port/td-p/3557339 check water boy71 hp response


----------



## bradysmum (Jan 12, 2016)

flavallee said:


> One thing that I did when I installed Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in my spare "test machine" was not to allow it to automatically install updates.
> The driver that Windows 10 wants to install for a printer is not the same as the driver that its support site provides, so that can cause a problem afterwards.
> 
> You may need to uninstall the driver and all software that's associated with that printer, then restart the computer, then reinstall it from scratch.
> ...


Hi Frank, the printer is connected using a USB cable, but it is capable to connect wirelessly. I did try and uninstall the driver & software, but still the same problem. I will definitely turn off the automatic updates, thank you! This is the first problem I've had with Windows 10. I've given up and I've booked in a technician to fix my computer tomorrow, thanks so much for taking the time to help me.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck.

------------------------------------------


----------

